

Show HN: log-shuttle – log delivery over HTTPs written in Go - ryandotsmith
http://log-shuttle.io/

======
codexon
_TLS transport mapping for Syslog requires that you maintain both client &
server certificates for authentication._

The point of requiring certificates for the client is so your server doesn't
get spoofed logs.

~~~
bgentry
That is correct. However, using and maintaining client certificates is a huge
pain, especially for a massively multitenant service such as Heroku.

HTTP Basic Auth is quite a bit simpler as an authentication mechanism and,
over TLS, is sufficiently secure.

------
wc-
This reminds me of another log shipping tool, <http://logio.org/> which I
think recently added support for encryption as well.

------
mgorsuch
Great work as usual, Ryan. Glad to see this make it out there!

------
glockular
You don't need a client certificate for rsyslog's tls transport.

